# Silicone full seats



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

I have wondered how those breeches would work. When I rode many years ago I had a pair of full seat breeches and the seat was leather. How things have changed!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I had a pair of winter breeches like that. They squeeked and squawked, too. Held me so tight in place I could not make ANY adjustments. Guess where they are now? In the garbage. Waste of lot of money.!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@SteadyOn your description made me chuckle :biggrin:


You must have gotten a really sticky brand! I have some Piper silicone full seat ones and while they are providing some extra stick, I have no problem moving around... In warmer weather I wear IceFils (with full seat silicone carrots), but the carrots have worn off quite a bit already - so not much of stick left...


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

SwissMiss said:


> @SteadyOn your description made me chuckle <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Biggrin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> You must have gotten a really sticky brand! I have some Piper silicone full seat ones and while they are providing some extra stick, I have no problem moving around... In warmer weather I wear IceFils (with full seat silicone carrots), but the carrots have worn off quite a bit already - so not much of stick left...


I have IceFils too. Sat down in my dad's leather chair (who else had a dad that had "Their Chair"? Anyone? ) and had to peel myself off. Sounded like a super-sticky lint roller. Screee-weeeeek! :'D


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a pair for days that I know are going to involve bucking. I also use them for when our workout is gallops on the hill- ride mostly in two point, but you never know when you want to get down in the tack in a hurry while going machine 10. They certainly do stick.. but they do get less sticky over time so maybe a few more rides? And if they completely lose their stickiness it's easy to wipe the "goo" down with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

I like them for when I'm riding sitting trot, especially at shows. I've never come across any that were THAT sticky though. What brand were they?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

It's possible I wrote this post after two glasses of wine and was engaging in... slight hyperbole. ;-) But only slight! These beasties really are STIIIIIIIICKY.

However, I do think they'll have their uses. And to be totally fair, all three rides I've used them for so far, they weren't necessarily a bad thing to be wearing. One: the horse being VERY VERY spooked by SOMETHING for the whole 50 minute ride. Two: first ride back on a horse who hadn't been ridden in four months. Three: a trail ride on an unfamiliar horse who kept spooking and barging forward into the lead horse.

Not exaggerating on the dismount, though. Getting down is a dooooozie!

These are the ones: https://www.leveza.ca/collections/p...es/products/monte-carlo-winter-breeches-black

They're certainly preeeeeeeeetty.  And those POCKETS!!!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

MissLulu said:


> I have wondered how those breeches would work. When I rode many years ago I had a pair of full seat breeches and the seat was leather. How things have changed!


Most of the ones I own are a stretchy synthetic faux suede. This type:

https://picovs.ca/collections/tusca...s-discontinued-colours?variant=20686122549361

They're not expensive but they're COMFY and they really hold up. Just the right amount of grip, too! No "shlurp" whatsoever.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The ones I hated so much were NOT the kind with a tiny daub of silcone on a fabric base. The ones I threw away had some kind of solid, fake material that was more rubbery, and tough. a bit like an inner tube of a bicycle


I do have some Kerrits that are full seat, with the seat part being some kind of stretchy fabric with little 'blobs' of silicone. It isn't very sticky, and it wears off pretty fast. Also, the fabric is so thin that sometimes my inner thighs get pinched by the stirrup leather moving, like when I post the trot. I have had to sew a piece of fabric on the inside of that area, to make it '2 ply', to avoid that pinching. Otherwise, the breeches are nice.


I had a pair that had pigskin on the inside. Oooh! they were nice, but eventually, the skin wore out and tore.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> The ones I hated so much were NOT the kind with a tiny daub of silcone on a fabric base. The ones I threw away had some kind of solid, fake material that was more rubbery, and tough. a bit like an inner tube of a bicycle
> 
> 
> I do have some Kerrits that are full seat, with the seat part being some kind of stretchy fabric with little 'blobs' of silicone. It isn't very sticky, and it wears off pretty fast. Also, the fabric is so thin that sometimes my inner thighs get pinched by the stirrup leather moving, like when I post the trot. I have had to sew a piece of fabric on the inside of that area, to make it '2 ply', to avoid that pinching. Otherwise, the breeches are nice.
> ...


Auuuggghhhh. My legs, right below the knee, always got pinched by my leathers. So painful! Hasn't happened in a while, thank goodness.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are lucky. I only have one pair of riding pants that has full seat silicone and I love them. I don't find them to have to much grip(far from it). I would be curious to try a pair of pants like what you guys are describing. It would be a dream pair on cross country!


----------

